# Topics > Entities > Societies >  Connectivity Standards Alliance, Davis, California, USA

## Airicist2

csa-iot.org

youtube.com/@ZigbeeAllianceOfficial

facebook.com/csaiot

twitter.com/csaiot

linkedin.com/company/csaiot

Connectivity Standards Alliance on Wikipedia

President and CEO of Connectivity Standards Alliance - Tobin Richardson

Head of Technology - Christopher LaPré 

Projects:

Matter, smart home connectivity standard

ZigBee, low-cost, low-power, wireless mesh network standard

----------

